# Yellow Jacket stings



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I was stung today---I didn't have an Epi-pen with me so I calmly sat down and dialed for help---I didn't hit send--just waited.

Fortunately I didn't have a reaction this time----

It's been years since I was sting so badly that I stopped breathing---

That was a bad day and I have carried an Epi-pen ever since. Nice to find out I may not be as sensitive to the stings as the doctor feared.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, that is bad Mike, glad things turned out good for you. 

It may just be me but when I get stung when the weather cools off some in the fall, it don't seem to hurt much.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Glad you're still here Bubbi......:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The time I stopped breathing I was stung by over 30 of the nasty creatures---

I was not to worried as I have been stung that bad once before----

I could hear my girls talking outside of the ambulance as I passed out---I sure didn't want them watching --------------like I said--it was a bad day.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Geeze.... 30 bites.... Are you known to be allergic... or was it just so many bites that caused the respiration issue...

(I do have allergic reactions.... but seemingly moderate... but drilling O&G out in BF egypt in Lousaina, I got bit by some spyder or something... and my throat kind of shut closed..... 

Tool pusher drove like H getting me to country doctor, who at his home with a black medical bag, gave me a shot, and I was better 15 minutes later....

But it is scary, when you don't know what is going to happen.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Your sensitivity can change from one time to the next.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe you got hit by a weak yellow jacket. The next one may not be so weak? Stay prepared, just in case.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Actually,I did not see what bit me---might not have been a yellow jacket---my arm is red and swollen---I better get a new Epi-pen.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You may want to have that checked out, it could have been a spider.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It was something flying--I was in the Menards parking lot tossing packages into the truck---


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

sure glad your ok mike.... been there done that...keep epi pen handy ....:yes::yes:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

How is your arm tonight buddy.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Still red and tender----I spent most of the day in a hot attic---that didn't help with the itching.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh man.. THIS JUST HAPPENED TO ME last week!!

I was mowing around the fence line and walked right into a Bald Faced Hornets nest the size of a five gallon bucket.

I got stung about a dozen times.. Twice on the lips, back of head, ankles, leg, arm.. I ran away like a screaming little girl... Had to let the mower just run out of gas because there were about 300 of them buzzing around it for 4 hours while it was running. 

While I'm not known to be allergic to a sting, I've never been stung more than once every 6 or 8 years..

My wife did exactly what you did.. She got the cell phone and just sat there waiting... 

It took about 4 hours before my lips got back to normal size.. :laughing:

I got my revenge that same night...


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Still red and tender----I spent most of the day in a hot attic---that didn't help with the itching.


They say that the poison is actually good for you.. Its supposed to stop or reduce arthritis and a host of other ailments.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad you are okay.

Get that new Epi-pen next time bub!


----------



## Run and find ou (Jul 5, 2014)

And make sure the people around you know how to use it! Give them some time with the practice pen.

The best time to do trapping of hellbugs, as I call them, is early spring. That's when queens emerge from hibernation and scout nest sites. Trap one hellbug in April and you can prevent an entire nest from happening.


----------



## Run and find ou (Jul 5, 2014)

The other thing to keep in mind is not to drive yourself to the hospital if your airway swells up. If you stop breathing, you're better off doing it with EMTs around you than while behind the wheel.


----------

